# [DIGIT TEST CENTRE] Sneak Peek - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 & 470



## Lucifer (Apr 13, 2010)

In keeping with our reputation for acquiring cutting edge stuff, we present our latest bundle of joy from the fellows in green...

The GTX 480 is built around a 40nm process, features 480 SPs and has a whopping 384-bit wide memory bus that supplies the bandwidth required to 1.5 GB of GDDR5 memory.
The GTX 470 is slightly slower with 448 SPs, and a 320-bit wide memory bus. It has 1.2 GB of GDDR5 memory.
These are the first DX11 cards from NVIDIA and they've created quite a stir worldwide (although for mixed reasons )

Watch out for a detailed review in our upcoming May issue of your favourite magazine. These are being benchmarked even as we speak...

For now here are some pics:

*img691.imageshack.us/img691/5007/gtx480s470pose.th.jpg

There are 3 x GTX 480s and 1 x GTX 470 in this pic. Don't ask why we got three GTX 480s. Tri-SLI anyone?


*img188.imageshack.us/img188/9015/gtx480.th.jpg

That's the 480, it's a longer card than the GTX 470, also notice the exposed heatpipes - these get pretty warm. The top of the shroud that looks shiny is actually metal, and works like a heatsink - it's needed for cooling this hulk of a GPU.

*img30.imageshack.us/img30/9294/shinyr.th.jpg

The smaller, and cheaper GTX 470. Notice the uber shiny heatsink shroud - you can actually see my fingers and the camera


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 13, 2010)

Out of curiosity vandal- are you planning a BBQ with 3x 480s??


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 13, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> Out of curiosity vandal- are you planning a BBQ with 3x 480s??



Yes, you are invited as long as you agree to clean the dishes...
TX750 as an avatar...1 word - upgrade!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 13, 2010)

Lucifer said:


> Yes, you are invited as long as you agree to clean the dishes.


meh!! Just trash 'em 


Lucifer said:


> TX750 as an avatar...1 word - upgrade!


Well, I ain't one of those guys who keep on spending and upgrading. If it does the job for me, it will suffice. At the end of the day, a pc is just a tool, nothing more.


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 13, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> meh!! Just trash 'em
> 
> Well, I ain't one of those guys who keep on spending and upgrading. If it does the job for me, it will suffice. At the end of the day, a pc is just a tool, nothing more.


 

You think I spend all my cash on comps?? Tip of the iceberg, my good man 

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------

Finally done testing. She's a scorcher in more ways than one...Will update with a couple of screenshots tomorrow.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 14, 2010)

Lucifer said:


> You think I spend all my cash on comps??


You?? Only on comps Nah I doubt that . Jokes apart, next time we have a meet, see if you can drop by.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> Out of curiosity vandal- are you planning a BBQ with 3x 480s??



*www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/2010/April/General%20News/maingear_shift_1.jpg

thats 3 X 480 in SLI. and its for retail, not experimental pcu.


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 14, 2010)

That's a neat looking chassis. Although the inside looks a bit cramped from this side.

Where'd you get the pic from BTW?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2010)

Lucifer said:


> That's a neat looking chassis. Although the inside looks a bit cramped from this side.
> 
> Where'd you get the pic from BTW?



here.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 15, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> thats 3 X 480 in SLI. and its for retail, not experimental pcu.


Seeing the logo on the front, I know its a retail. I seriously doubt a company who are into building custom pc will get engineering samples- maybe if they want to review it themselves. I seriously don't like those silverstone raven type cases and the corsair H50.


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's a look at the rig.

*img243.imageshack.us/img243/9196/gtx480sli2.th.jpg

We tested it our i7 965 Extreme (we blew the 975 Extreme with some overclocking so that was out), 6 GB of Kingston DDR3 (2000 MHz @ 8-8-8-24), Western Digital Velociraptor HDD. The board was our Intel DX50SO. The PSU is a CoolerMaster UCP 1100W.


----------

